# finally brought my 13" S.B. home



## wrenchbender (Oct 27, 2012)

well this has been a summer long project due to a death in the family and my job driving truck. It finally came home with me today. it is a 
42 ish vintage. the lead screw is crisp and square, the qcgb doesn't have any broken gears, the ways are good, it came with a 4jaw, universal dividing head,and some other misc. parts. Over all i feel i got a good deal


Photo is loading

Photo is loading

Photo is loading

Photo is loading

Photo is loading

And it cost me this.
Photo is loading

Photo is loading


----------



## wrenchbender (Oct 27, 2012)

how do i upload photos? driving me nuts.


----------



## wrenchbender (Oct 27, 2012)

that is what i did and after a few minutes a message appeared and told me the files were too large. i have to figure out how to reducer the file size.
thx for the explanation nelson c.
john h.


----------



## alandarkdale (Oct 27, 2012)

I use Picasa from Google to handle most of my photo stuff. Free download.

Picasa lets you do basic editing. When you save photos it offers you a chance to reduce the size of the photos. I've found that 800 pixel wide photos upload relatively fast and work well on web pages.

Dale


----------



## wrenchbender (Oct 28, 2012)

try again it worked this is what i traded for the lathe.


----------



## wrenchbender (Oct 28, 2012)

this is my south bend 13" lathe. and a shot of the accessories.


----------



## wrenchbender (Oct 28, 2012)

more pics. and after several more tries it finally worked.


----------



## tkingmo (Oct 28, 2012)

WoW! I would say you got the better deal.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow! Very cool, what are your plans for it? Are you just gonna clean it up and use it or do a full restore?


----------



## joe_m (Oct 28, 2012)

That's one helluva trade! I've got a small trailer just like that. Think the guy you got it from has another lathe?


----------



## wrenchbender (Oct 28, 2012)

hey woodtickgreg the plans are to use it with just a minimal clean up for the time being.
joe_m no he didn't have another lathe or it would have come home with me aswell.
it presented extremely well when i went to look at it. I had to build the trailer for the trade. but i had most of the componants from a former deal so it cost me around $300 out of pocket.
the first thing i need to do is rewire it the former owner started to rewire for 220 he got as far as cutting the wires. second i need a tool post. I think it will be the first thing i will make on it.


----------



## wrenchbender (Oct 28, 2012)

I got the SN it is 10353 is the south bend go to guy able to tell me anything about my new to me lathe?


----------



## jduncan (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow, great trade.  Congrats!


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 28, 2012)

Great tool gloat.

If I'm reading this site correctly, it's a late 1916 model. http://www.wswells.com/serial_number.html

Lathes.co.uk makes it around 1914. http://www.lathes.co.uk/southbend/page19.html


----------



## wrenchbender (Oct 28, 2012)

went out into the garage this afternoon and took a real objective look at it and realized I got a lathe that has little use on it. the only sign of damage is on the compound, a little in the corner. other than that i'm a happy camper.


----------



## wrenchbender (Oct 28, 2012)

Hawkeye said:


> Great tool gloat.
> 
> If I'm reading this site correctly, it's a late 1916 model. http://www.wswells.com/serial_number.html
> 
> Lathes.co.uk makes it around 1914. http://www.lathes.co.uk/southbend/page19.html



I didn't think they had a qcgb that early I have a single tumbler I think is what it is called.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 28, 2012)

If that thing came home with me I could not resist doing a full restore on it! Its just to cool and I think how good it would look and what a joy it would be to use all painted and polished up. These old lathes are a part of our industrial revolutions history and should be preserved and used. I guess I am just envious of your score and wish I could work on it. I'm doing a 10L and having a blast working on it.


----------



## wrenchbender (Oct 28, 2012)

I made a mistake on the SN. it is 103353 i missed a 3 before.


----------



## wrenchbender (Oct 28, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> If that thing came home with me I could not resist doing a full restore on it! Its just to cool and I think how good it would look and what a joy it would be to use all painted and polished up. These old lathes are a part of our industrial revolutions history and should be preserved and used. I guess I am just envious of your score and wish I could work on it. I'm doing a 10L and having a blast working on it.



i feel the same way but my resources and time are limited and  i spent a lot of time searching the local area looking for a lathe that would be the right fit for me. that being price, condition and age. I did not want a machine i was going to have to spend a year redoing before i could cut chips.and secondly i did not want change gears for my first lathe. I have my eye on a shaper that is a project it is a big one and it is sitting in a tree line it has all the bells and whistles of the day including power down feed that machine was quoted to me at scrap price " weigh it and give me what the scrapper will pay" and it's yours.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 28, 2012)

wrenchbender said:


> i feel the same way but my resources and time are limited and  i spent a lot of time searching the local area looking for a lathe that would be the right fit for me. that being price, condition and age. I did not want a machine i was going to have to spend a year redoing before i could cut chips.and secondly i did not want change gears for my first lathe.


I understand what you are saying, but I bet one day you will restore it, If you are like me you won't be able to leave it alone. LOL I probably would at least inspect the apron and the wicks in it.


----------



## wrenchbender (Oct 28, 2012)

that is the truth it will get restored and the wicks are new yet to be installed. as i said i am trying to convince my wife to let me bring the shaper into the group. she sees a big piece of scrap. i said I can't lose, the guy will sell it to me for scrap price worse case it is a push.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 29, 2012)

wrenchbender said:


> I made a mistake on the SN. it is 103353 i missed a 3 before.



That makes more sense. Closer to 1940.


----------



## wrenchbender (Nov 3, 2012)

wired up my motor today and it runs both ways, now for the flat belt. that will have to wait till I get back from Wa. state next week.
by the way I got a brand new 6 inch bison chuck with it. I like.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 3, 2012)

wrenchbender said:


> by the way I got a brand new 6 inch bison chuck with it. I like.



A dison? Don't they make vacuums ? LOL I now you meant bison. You going to do a serpentine belt conversion?


----------



## wrenchbender (Nov 3, 2012)

you jumped on the dison pretty quick since i corrected it almost immediately.

what exactly does a serpentine conversion consist of?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 3, 2012)

wrenchbender said:


> you jumped on the dison pretty quick since i corrected it almost immediately.
> 
> what exactly does a serpentine conversion consist of?


I'm sorry, I couldn't resist, LOL. A serpentine belt conversion is just an automotive serpentine belt. I think there are post in the southbend forum about how to do this. It works way better than a leather belt and has far less slipping and stretch. It is a little work to do but well worth it. The only bad thing about it is if you ever have to remove the head stock you have to cut the belt and make a new one. I am going to do a serpentine on my 10L


----------



## wrenchbender (Nov 3, 2012)

hey it's all good, and i will not be doing a serpentine. I just read a couple of threads and saw what it is. I have a couple of conveyor manufacturers here in town. I have access to some pretty cool synthetic grippy conveyor belting. for my drive.


----------



## wrenchbender (Nov 3, 2012)

I will be building my own qctp pdq tho. I will be building it mostly to take 3/8" hss. I do not think these old machine will work well with the carbide inserts.


----------



## Ken_Shea (Nov 3, 2012)

A very nice trade Greg, and seriously in your favor. The indexer alone will bring the value of the trailer, you did good!   Ken


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 3, 2012)

wrenchbender said:


> I will be building my own qctp pdq tho. I will be building it mostly to take 3/8" hss. I do not think these old machine will work well with the carbide inserts.



Nice South Bend you got, As for Carbide Thats all I use on both the 13" South bend and The 13" LeBlond Regal. Top speed on the Regal is 750.

Paul


----------



## wrenchbender (Nov 10, 2012)

*no pics but an anvil.*

I do not have any pictures yet but an anvil followed me home this week from my trip. the measurements are 26 in long 4.5 in wide 10.5 in high. right now it is strapped to the frame rails of my peterbilt at the yard and it is freezing rain out so the anvil will be seen on monday.


----------



## wrenchbender (Nov 12, 2012)

the anvil is a peter wright and weighs 163 lbs


----------



## Jerry457 (Nov 21, 2012)

now comes the fun part - restoration!!!

If you need a bull gear for a 13" I have one for sale. Send me PM if you are interested.


----------



## wrenchbender (Nov 22, 2012)

it's been a while since i posted on here and today i finally got it wired and a belt on it. everything runs smooth and quiet it was a thrill to see it spinning and all the different controls working. tomorrow it's off to pick up my HSS blanks and the parts to make my QCTP gonna be a full day.


----------



## wrenchbender (Nov 24, 2012)

I am a happy little camper.

I made my first chips today on my home made tool post and it worked rather well considering first attempt and all. it does chatter a lot and i think it is because i didn't bolt the post  through the base and i just welded it to the top of my base and bolted that to the compound. My tool holder is also a little on the long side this one was fabbed from plate steel. 

version 2 will be a 1 1/4 inch shaft instead of a 1 in. with a through hole to clamp it to the compound. the base will also be 1 thick piece of metal with the sides machined down to work in the compound. the tool holder will be machined from solid stock.
 sorry no pics this all took place in a cold unheated barn.


----------



## rafe (Feb 12, 2014)

That's a nice lathe I have a 47 look very much the same era


----------



## ScubaSteve (Feb 23, 2014)

Yep, another indicator that it is a "later" model are the oil cups on the side of the headstock. The very early lathes had top oilers and were a total loss system. I have had a few SB's, and I can say I prefer the side oiler system. Very efficient, with much less chance of contamination. Also much less likely to damage the bearings if you forget to add oil. FWIW, I currently have a 13" and I really like it. Not too small, not too big...at least for a garage tinker like myself.


----------

